# Health benefits of...Chocolate?



## Andrew Green (Oct 23, 2005)

http://articles.health.msn.com/id/100110681


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 23, 2005)

I knew there was a reason I scarfed it ceaselessly. :ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Oct 23, 2005)

I added a glass of wine a day for the health benefits...looks like i'll have to add a Milky Way bar every day too!

Seriously, I believe this..but as always, _in moderation_.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Oct 28, 2005)

Good article.  Thanks for the link.  Nearly everyfood has (potential) positives and negatives.  Same goes for activities for that matter.


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, many things have these anitoxidants and free radicals in them in higher percentages....but what the hell, any reason to eat chocolate is a great one for me!!

7sm


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 28, 2005)

They make those damn M&M's too good. :jedi1:


----------



## Phoenix44 (Nov 12, 2005)

M&Ms is cheating.  It has to be REAL chocolate, like dark chocolate.


----------



## MikeMartial (Nov 14, 2005)

Personal experience with this....

.....after these articles started coming out, I began treating myself to a small square of pure dark chocolate (%85 cocoa) daily.   Surprisingly enough, I became highly addicted to it.   I craved it daily, and the one square a day escalated into a whole bar a day (those huge bars you can buy the grocery store).

  It seems that chocolate acts on the same neuro receptors as narcotics; never being addicted to anything in my life before, I was a wee bit surprised.

  So, for me, the anti-oxidant benefits *did not* outweight the addictive properties of chocolate


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Nov 15, 2005)

MikeMartial said:
			
		

> Personal experience with this....
> 
> .....after these articles started coming out, I began treating myself to a small square of pure dark chocolate (%85 cocoa) daily. Surprisingly enough, I became highly addicted to it. I craved it daily, and the one square a day escalated into a whole bar a day (those huge bars you can buy the grocery store).
> 
> ...


 
My guess would be that that would be the norm.


----------

